# Rectaflex



## obsiniius (Apr 26, 2022)

please help me identify this camera and it’s value not much i can find on it? had a extra lens with it also here’s the pics!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 27, 2022)

Well, as it goes, it is an Italian made camera, probably the 1300 series. It uses the 35mm film, hard to find nowadays and to process as well. I’ll give you $100 for it… just kidding!!!

What you have is a wonderful camera which is pretty hard to find, especially with the array of lenses, instruction book, original leather case and so on. If I were you I’d keep it and hope it goes up in value. If the camera is in good functioning order you could get well over $1,000 for it, based on the eBay sales that I’ve seen. I belong to IDCC (International Directory of Camera Collectors) group and there is an Italian collector named Mario Cassili, he could be very interested in this gem. Google IDCC and get Mario’s email from them, contact him and tell him Dimitri gave you the idea. Good luck!


----------



## IanG (Apr 27, 2022)

Check ebay completed sales, somewhere around £300 to £500 / $350 to $600 if it's working.  I do have a 1958 Focal Press camera guide with  between 2 & 4 pages on various cameras and it is included.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Apr 27, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> Well, as it goes, it is an Italian made camera, probably the 1300 series. It uses the 35mm film, hard to find nowadays and to process as well. I’ll give you $100 for it… just kidding!!!
> 
> What you have is a wonderful camera which is pretty hard to find, especially with the array of lenses, instruction book, original leather case and so on. If I were you I’d keep it and hope it goes up in value. If the camera is in good functioning order you could get well over $1,000 for it, based on the eBay sales that I’ve seen. I belong to IDCC (International Directory of Camera Collectors) group and there is an Italian collector named Mario Cassili, he could be very interested in this gem. Google IDCC and get Mario’s email from them, contact him and tell him Dimitri gave you the idea. Good luck!



The lens makes a huge difference to the value, Angenieux being the most desirable.

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 27, 2022)

It states here you do have a 1300 series going by the top shutter speed and the serial number-26841 (built from 1952 to 1955) ....    Rectaflex - Wikipedia

On eBay I saw a SOLD price for this model at $650 US. 

Side note... Saw a listing for the Angenieux lens by itself, it sold for $3500.00....!

Neat piece.


----------



## compur (Apr 30, 2022)

I recently found and then sold a Rectaflex Junior with Angénieux lens. The Junior is very similar to the 1300 except with lower top shutter speed. The body was not working but the lens was in good shape. I loved the overall build of the camera but the viewfinder was quite dim.


----------

